# New member with Avus Mk1 TT



## Mart_TT (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

I`m a new member! Just thought i`d say hello and post some pics of my new car!


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

id rather a black roadster myself but hey neva mind


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great colour choice have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice interior. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Great looking car


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  nice TT


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

nice mate, very nice - red interior works very well with that colour


----------

